# Auf welchem Server seid ihr?



## Merlord (21. April 2007)

Naja wie im Titel beschrieben :      *Auf welchem Server seit ihr? *   und    *Welche Rasse und Klasse seit ihr?*



Die antworten sollten so aussehen:


Ich spiele auf dem Server: ___

Ich spiele einen: (z.BMensch Schurke)

Ich bin Level:


_*Über mich:*_


Ich spiele auf dem Server:  * Maiar - DE

*Ich spiele einen:    *Elb Jäger    und   eine Mensch Schurkin

*Ich bin Level:   *mit dem Jäger (22)  und mit der Schurkin (12)*


----------



## Petra79 (21. April 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server: Morthond - DE

Ich spiele einen: Mensch (Waffenmeisterin)

Ich bin Level: 20


----------



## Icewind (21. April 2007)

Ich spiele auf Belegaer-DE RPG

Ich spiele einen: Zwerg ( Jäger )

Level 16


----------



## James_Ford (21. April 2007)

Wie wärs denn mit "seid" anstelle von "seit", soviel dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja die meisten spielen das game ja leider noch nicht..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniztar (21. April 2007)

Werde auf dem Server Morthond spielen (der Name gefällt mir xD)

Ich werde spielen: Einen Mensch - Barden
                            Hobbit           - Gelehrter

Ansonsten auf Release warten und dann drauf los gezockt ^^

Sniztar


----------



## chronicleward (21. April 2007)

Ich spiele auf Belegaer-DE RPG

Ich spiele einen: Zwerg ( Barde )

Level 0 (warte auf das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Balisk (22. April 2007)

Ich spiele auf Belegaer - DE - RP

Ich spiele einen: Herrmeister

Level 21+  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Level steigt ja dauernd ^^


----------



## Takiro (23. April 2007)

Ich spiele auf Belegaer - DE - RP

Hauptcharakter : Takiro 27+ Mensch Waffenmeister Rüstungsschmied
Twink : Takira 5+ Mensch Jägerin


----------



## Fubbiz (23. April 2007)

Ich spiele auf Morthond - DE

Ich spiele einen: Mensch (Kundiger)

Level 14


----------



## Kehltos (23. April 2007)

Hiho,

spiele auf dem Sever Maiar

bin ein Level 16 Menschen Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxinho (23. April 2007)

Ich warte auch noch auf Release... morgen is ja so weit *freu*!
Ich werde auf Maiar spielen.
Es wird ein Zwerg Jäger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imortus (26. April 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server: Morthond - DE

Ich spiele einen: Mensch/Kundiger

Ich bin Level: 11 (hab halt noch viel in WoW zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sreal (26. April 2007)

Morthond - bisher lvl 12er waffenmeister hatte heute noch keine zeit zu zocken und spiel leider ers seit release.


----------



## xZachax (26. April 2007)

Hoi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele auf dem Server: Morthond - DE

Char: Elb (Jäger)

LvL.: 13

Das Game ist sau geil!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shadow- (26. April 2007)

Server: Maiar

Charakter: Zwerg Waffenmeister (Syrasson)

Lvl: 17+


----------



## Leigh (1. Mai 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server: Morthond

Ich spiele einen: Menschen Jägerin (lvl 10), Hobbit Bardin (lvl 12) & Elben Kundige (lvl 9)


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2007)

Server: Belegaer [RP-DE]
Char: Belin
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Wächter

Und ich hatte bereits einige schöne Rollenspiele. Sehr fein.


----------



## Melrakal (2. Mai 2007)

WoW-Spam beseitigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitermachen ^^

Gruß
Mel

PS: Ich selbst

Server: Maiar [DE]
Char: Gromnir
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Waffenmeister


----------



## Thrawns (6. Mai 2007)

Server: [DE] Morthond
Char: Srion
Rasse: Elb
Klasse: Wächter


----------



## Lilandris (11. Mai 2007)

Server: Belegaer-[DE]
Char: Lilandris
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Schurkin lvl 19


----------



## Ferox21 (11. Mai 2007)

Ich spiele auch auf dem deutschen-RP Server Belegaer
Nama Ferador
Rasse: Mensch, männl.
Klasse: Hauptmann
Level: Momentan 11


----------



## Floyder (12. Mai 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Deutschen Server Belegaer.

Main: Thalmin, Zwergen-Waffenmeister lvl10

Twink Namen vergessen xD kommt später nach ^^

Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn wir ein Ingame-Buffed-Event organisieren, wo wir uns alle auf Belegaer treffen und Rp betreiben?

mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Fireabend (12. Mai 2007)

Server : [DE] Maiar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klasse: Barde
Rasse: Mensch, weiblich
Level: 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ein spät starter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Name: Adell


----------



## Lotrofreak (13. Mai 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server: Belegaer

Ich spiele einen: Hobbit Wächter

Level: 12


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Mai 2007)

Mein Zwerg Dwaldin auf Morthond ist mittlerweile schon auf 21. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sein Schaden als Waffenmeister gefällt mir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (13. Mai 2007)

Also von RP-Server halte ich gar nichts mehr. ich wechsel wieder auf Vanyar. 
Folgender Grund ist der, dass man überhaupt keine Sippengesuche angenommen werden. Man muss sich einem  
Bewerbungssystem unterziehen und wenn man mal in einer nicht gewollte Form mit jemanden redet wird man angepöbelt und von Hilfestellen nicht abzusehen. Auf Vanyar bekam ich keine Hilfe, aber wenigstens Angebote um einer Sippe beizutreten. Ich versuche nun das beste auf Vanyar zu machen aber um Gottes Willen kein RP!


----------



## Krimal (14. Mai 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server: DE_RP Belegaer

Ich spiele einen: Hobbit Barde (Main), Mensch Waffenmeister (Twink), Mensch Hauptmann (Twink)

Ich bin Level: 17, 17, 6

Name: Sphira, Armina, Demin


----------



## Seek (14. Mai 2007)

Ich spiele auf Belegaer - DE - RP
Habe einen Hobbit Barden namens Seekard
und bin atm Stufe 16


----------



## Laylana (14. Mai 2007)

Meiner einer spielt auf DE-Vanyar

Chars: Hobbit Diebin Lvl.8 und Elb Kundiger lvl.5 (ich bin langsam beim leveln ich geniess einfach die umgebung^^)

EDIT: Hab Namen vergessen ^.^

Hobbit: Aquamarina
Elbin: Linuiel


----------



## Taroth (15. Mai 2007)

Mich würde ehrlich gesagt interessieren auf welchem Server das Buffed Team zockt??? bitte um schnelle anwort da ich heute anfangen will^^


----------



## Floyder (15. Mai 2007)

Taroth schrieb:


> Mich würde ehrlich gesagt interessieren auf welchem Server das Buffed Team zockt??? bitte um schnelle anwort da ich heute anfangen will^^



Die spielen auf Belegaer..

Aber wieso willst du sie belästigen?

Sind doch auch nur menschen oÔ


----------



## Seek (15. Mai 2007)

Floyder schrieb:


> Die spielen auf Belegaer..
> 
> Aber wieso willst du sie belästigen?
> 
> Sind doch auch nur menschen oÔ




Das ist wie mit den giga noobs ;P
kaum biste ein wenig bekannt will jeder auf dem gleichen server zocken wie du.
Du könntest ja mal erwähnt werden, oder selber plötzlich bekannt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist zu mindest meien meinung.

Sry Für OT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^;;;;;


----------



## Floyder (15. Mai 2007)

Kikou schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit den giga noobs ;P
> kaum biste ein wenig bekannt will jeder auf dem gleichen server zocken wie du.
> Du könntest ja mal erwähnt werden, oder selber plötzlich bekannt werden
> 
> ...



Und meine Meinung ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bam


----------



## Desorienta (23. Mai 2007)

Server: Vanyar
Rasse: Hobbit (extra moppelig)
Klasse: Jäger
atm: lvl 15


----------



## Cope22 (26. Mai 2007)

Server: Vanyar
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Wächter
Beruf: Kesselflicker


----------



## Taifon (26. Mai 2007)

Server : Vanyar
Rasse  : Elb
Klasse  : Jäger
Beruf   : Förster
Name   : Elassar
LvL      : momentan 16


----------



## Orinor (28. Mai 2007)

Server: Morthond - DE

Name: Orinor

Rasse: Elb (Jäger)

Beruf: Förster

Level: 26 (++)


----------



## Aurengur (30. Mai 2007)

Server: Maiar [DE]
Char: Aurengur
Rasse: Elb
Klasse: Wächter 24
Sippe: Nothrim in Anor


----------



## Asator84 (30. Mai 2007)

Server: Vanyar
Name: Nydemeth
Rasse: Mensch (wobei bei Rasse im ladescreen "Frau" steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ^^
Klasse: Barde
Stufe: 15


----------



## dimelton (30. Mai 2007)

Server: Vanyar
Name: Moscur
Rasse: Elb
Klasse: Kundiger
Beruf: Entdecker
Stufe: z.Z. 21
Sippe: Nephilim


----------



## ownage77 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server:  Maiar - DE

Ich spiele einen: Elb Jäger und einen Mensch Hauptmann

Ich bin Level: mit dem Jäger (31) und mit dem Hauptmann(45)


----------



## Serran (5. Juni 2007)

Ich speiel auf dem Server :  Morthond - DE

ich spiele einen Elb Jäger ( was so wie so jeder zweite speilt udn ich das sehlb vllt noch la ändern will) lvl 5^^

Ich heisse : Darkyen


----------



## Oxilitor (5. Juni 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server: *[DE-RP] Belegaer*
Ich spiele einen: *Hobbit Barden*
Ich bin Level: *6* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Circa 3 Stunden gespielt und es macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## snake_head (7. Juni 2007)

Belegaer
Elb/Jäger
Lvl 47


----------



## Nathlas (7. Juni 2007)

Gestrern angefangen Belegaer
Mensch/Krieger
Lv 10 ^^

Nathlas


----------



## Maxinho (7. Juni 2007)

Krieger ?
Was meinste damit Krieger gibts net in Hdro es gibt nur 2 krieger ähnliche Sachen 
Waffenmeister = Furor Krieger 
Wächter = Deff Krieger


----------



## prohead (11. Juni 2007)

www.seid-seit.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (11. Juni 2007)

prohead schrieb:


> www.seid-seit.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


www.klugscheisser.de


----------



## Rolath (11. Juni 2007)

www.heute-schon-gespamt?.de


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2007)

Warum antwortet ihr auf den Beitrag von so einem Troll?
Der will nur, dass ihr flamed.

Zurück zum Thema:
Spiele neben meinem Zwerg auch noch einen 14er Jäger Elb und eine 12er Barde Frau auf Morthond.


----------



## Oxilitor (11. Juni 2007)

Habe mittlerweile auf Belegaer aufgehört und spiele nun einen 15er Barden auf Morthond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolath (11. Juni 2007)

Ich spiele auf Vanyar... hab fast alle Chars getestet und kann mich nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (16. Juni 2007)

Server: Vanyar
Name: Vreal
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Barde
Stufe z.Z 16
Beruf: Entdecker
Sippe: Orden des Westens


----------



## Zorgus-Shattrath (6. Oktober 2007)

Server: Maiar (DE)
Char:    Mensch Hauptmann
LVL:      (Noch) 10


----------



## Nandor-Elb (7. Oktober 2007)

Server: DE-Maiar
Char: Elb-Jäger
Level: 50


----------



## goofy1991 (7. Oktober 2007)

Server: Morthond
Char: Mensch/Jäger
Level:25
demnächst soll auch noch ein elben kundiger dazukommen


----------



## Thyphon (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server:  Proudmoore - DE

Ich spiele einen: n811in schurke

Ich bin Level: 70


Über mich: zu crank^^


----------



## Thyphon (7. Oktober 2007)

lol..-.-
is ja hdro.. 
sry^^
einfach ma eben die foren zuspammen..
ich entschuldige mich und bin auch wieder weg..


----------



## Baltasarr (7. Oktober 2007)

Server: Maiar [DE]
Char: Sajanji
Rasse: Elb
Klasse: Jäger momentan Level 23


----------



## Xell9 (7. Oktober 2007)

Server: Vanyar
Char: Elb/Jägerin und Elb/Waffenmeisterin
Level: im moment 36 und 12


----------



## Sarja-Cell (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server:  *Belegaer -> RP-DE*

Ich spiele einen: *Elbe/Jäger als Mainchar*

Ich bin Level: *44 und steigend* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SKseven (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server: Vanyar - DE

Ich spiele einen: Elb Waffenmeister und Hobbit Barde

Ich bin Level: 40 und 15


----------



## Nosar (8. Oktober 2007)

Bin auf dem Server Morthond

Spiele einen Hobbit Schurken und nen Zwergen Waffi

Mein schurke ist level 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Waffi ist level 25

Man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tänker1 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich Zocke einen 

Bludelf-Paladin

LVL 54

Server: YSERA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





UPPPS........ is ja üba HDRO nich üba WOW....sry


----------



## Badomen (8. Oktober 2007)

ja erkennt man an der übertriebenen Schrift und an dem Sprachfehler, danke

Ich spiele auf dem Server: Belegaer - DE/RP
                                       (ach wie hieß der noch?) - EN/RP

Ich spiele einen: Elb Kundigen und einen Zwerg Jäger

Ich bin Level: mit dem Jäger (41; EN) und mit dem Kundigen (31; DE)


----------



## DomiInDaHouse (8. Oktober 2007)

Belegaer DE/RP

Mensch (Hauptmann)

lvl 28


----------



## treecat (8. Oktober 2007)

Vanyar, Mensch, HM, 20
Eldar, Elf, WM, 8 

Und ich überlege, ob ich nicht komplett auf nen Englischen gehe, wenn ich rausfinde, wie man das Spiel auf Englisch umstellt. Die dt. Version ist einfach ZUUUU übel: "Gerstenmann Butterblume" (Barliaman Butterburr)??? "Billwisse" für Goblins? JÄRK!


----------



## Matero 93 (8. Oktober 2007)

Über mich:_
Server:Anetheron-DE
Ich spiele einen:Mensch Magier(lvl 70)/Gnom Hexenmeister(lvl 26)_


----------



## Badomen (8. Oktober 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> Vanyar, Mensch, HM, 20
> Eldar, Elf, WM, 8
> 
> Und ich überlege, ob ich nicht komplett auf nen Englischen gehe, wenn ich rausfinde, wie man das Spiel auf Englisch umstellt. Die dt. Version ist einfach ZUUUU übel: "Gerstenmann Butterblume" (Barliaman Butterburr)??? "Billwisse" für Goblins? JÄRK!



der einfachste Weg ist das Spiel neu zu  installieren, musste ich auch machen. bin mir nicht sicher obs dafür auch sowas wie ein Sprachpatch gibt.

p.s.: können die wow spieler mal aufhören hier reinzuschreiben? vielleicht mal ein paar Beiträge lesen bevor man was dazu schreibt o.O


----------



## maggus (9. Oktober 2007)

Server: [DE-RP] Belegaer
Charakter: Amanrod Klingenwind, Stufe 31 Mensch Waffenmeister
Thirodoc Schnelltritt, vom Post-Schnelldienst, Stufe 20 Hobbit Barde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deutsche Client geht eigentlich, ich kann die Lokalisierung verzeihen. Ich könnte zwar auch auf einem englischen Server spielen, aber ich finde es bei weitem nicht so angenehm, wie auf einem deutschen Server zu spielen.

@treecat: Gerstenmann Butterblume ist schon in der Buchtrilogie zu lesen. Bitte beschwer dich nicht darüber. Bilwisse sind in der Tat etwas unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## treecat (9. Oktober 2007)

@ maggus

Echt? Die anderen verunglückten Namen auch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  URKS! Da bin ich froh, dass ich die Schmöker im Original habe. 

Aber lustigerweise hat mich LOTRO dazu gebracht, mal wieder den Schmöker aus dem Regal zu holen um zu gucken, ob sie die Gegend um Bree etc. auch getroffen haben. Haben se, sogar ziemlich gut!


----------



## maggus (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe die alten Ausgaben der Buchtrilogie leider nicht zu Hause, sondern die neuere Übersetzung von Wolfang Krege. Viele Leute schimpfen zwar, dass er der Vorlage nicht gerecht wird, ich finde sie aber durchaus in Ordnung, nicht so überladen und mit deutscher Hochsprache vollgestopft wie die erste Übersetzung von Margaret Carroux.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (9. Oktober 2007)

Vanyar

Frigobert Lvl 35 Waffenmeister

Aber da es eigentlich genug Waffis gibt, spiele ich ihn nicht so oft wie:

Martha, Hauptfrau Lvl 41
Rhysena, Jägerin LvL 42
Marewyn, Kundige LvL 41

allesammt in der Sippe "Die Ehrengarde"


----------



## Moringotho (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele auf den Servern: Maiar-DE sowie auf Morthond-DE

Ich spiele auf *Maiar* einen: 
 - Zwergen Wächter (Lvl. 23) 
 - Menschen Hauptmann (Lvl. 15)
 - Menschen Jäger (Lvl. 16)
 - Hobbit Schurken (Lvl. 15)
 - Menschen Barden (Lvl. 13)

Auf dem Server *Morthond* sind es:
 - Menschen Waffenmeister (Lvl. 14)
 - Menschen Kundigen (Lvl. 16)

Ich probiere wiedermal so lange alle Klassen aus, bis ich überall zu weit fortgeschritten bin und es nicht über das Herz bringe sie zu löschen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bin wohl Twink-infiziert.

cheers,
Moringotho


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. Oktober 2007)

ch spiele auf dem Server: Azshara

Ich spiele einen: troll mage

Ich bin Level:70

Suche unterhalltungs tipps!


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Oktober 2007)

Ach Leute.
Dies ist das HDRO-Unterforum, hier haben eure WOW-Charaktere nichts zu suchen.
Bitte versucht, darauf zu achten, _wo_ ihr schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadar (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele auf Maiar

Kundiger, Mensch : Sadar Thalan Lvl: 50
Barde, Hobbit: Fiasco lvl: 50


----------



## Ithiliera (14. Oktober 2007)

Server: [DE-RP] Belegaer

lvl 50 Waffenmeisterin. (Mensch)

ps.: lvl 18 Wächter. (Mensch)

pps.: lvl 14 Jägerin. (Elb)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. Oktober 2007)

Server: Vanyar
Char: Sarodir
Rasse: Elb
Klasse: Stufe 43 Waffenmeister


----------



## Ðeathknight15 (20. Oktober 2007)

Mein char : Mensch Hauptmann LvL 11 auf dem server Morthond


----------



## Ghosty 123 (20. Oktober 2007)

Werde bald auf dem Server Morthond spielen.
Weiß nur noch nicht welche Klasse und Rasse.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (20. Oktober 2007)

ganz ehrlich ist das thema nicht wirklich intressant ^^
aber ok ich bin bei der abyssische rat mit meinen hauptchar...


----------



## Ashino (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich spiele auf dem Server: EU-DE Destromath.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele einen: Undead Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Oktober 2007)

Wir befinden uns hier im HDRO-Forum, da sind eure WOW-Chars uninteressant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skamaica (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich Spiele auf dem Server Vanyar

Bin ein Waffenmeister/mensch


----------



## maggus (21. Oktober 2007)

WIe wäre es, wenn noch ein paar alte DAoCler ihre Charaktere posten, und wenn wir schon dabei sind, könnten auch noch alle SWGler (gibts leider nicht mehr so viele xD ), EQ2-Spieler, etc posten, auf welchem Server sie spielen.

Und bitte alles in *diesen* Thread.

/sarkasmus aus

Liebe WoW-Gemeinde: Bitte haltet das HdRO-Forum sauber. Uns interessiert nicht im geringsten auf welchem Realm ihr eure vergimpten Charaktere spielt. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (23. Oktober 2007)

Auf welchen Server lohnt es sich denn anzufangen, ohne den Anschluss zuverlieren? oder sind die Server alle noch in den anfängen das man sich darum keine sorgen machen muss. Ich als alter DAoC Hase suche sowas wie Logres, einen Dorfserver.... ich habe mir Maiar ausgeguckt. Bitte um Meinungen von HdRO Spielern.


----------



## Aurengur (23. Oktober 2007)

Was verstehst du unter anschluss verlieren, es ist ja noch ein junges System, also ehrlich gesagt kann man da noch nicht davon reden den Anschluss zu verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tRyk (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele auf dem Server  : Maiar - De
Ich spiele einen : Lvl 32er Jäger und einen 18er Barden    lvl steigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Torrance (23. Oktober 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter anschluss verlieren, es ist ja noch ein junges System, also ehrlich gesagt kann man da noch nicht davon reden den Anschluss zu verlieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr wollte ich garnicht wissen... ich danke dir für die antwort. In ein paar Tagen hab ihr neue HdRO Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich freue mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (23. Oktober 2007)

Laurelin [EN-RP]


----------



## Ralin (24. Oktober 2007)

Server: Maiar

Ich spiele einen Zwergenwächter Level 50 und eine Kundige Level 15.


----------

